# Oak Park Table with Vacu-Plate



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thinking of buying the Oak Park table with vacu-plate (I like the size of the table top as I am also getting the original incra-jig). The vacu-plate looks like a great idea if you are not installing a vacuum adapter on the fence (the incra jig fence has no room for this). But from the looks of it I was wonderring if anyone has runs into problems with the stock getting 'vacuum sealed" to the plate once over the hole. Could be potentially hazardous to have your stock get stuck midway and, at the very least, burn the wood. Anyone run into this?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

To answer, no. There are 2 openings in the plate for one thing. I use a shop vac hooked up to mine and never encountered such a problem. The vacu-plate is worth getting though.


----------



## whilton (Jul 27, 2009)

I couldn't get the Vacuplate System to work with the Bosch 1619 Router. The handles hit the bottom of the Vacuum Connector (the white piece that get screwed into the table). No mater what way I oriented the router. Even tried taking off one of the handles, which somewhat worked, but all of the router controls were on the backside making it difficult to adjust. Called Oak Park in Canada and advised them of the situation. So I just use the Non VacuSystem Plate. Just a thought.

Bill


----------



## irexx (Apr 8, 2010)

I use the vac plate and have had no problems with your type of problem. i have the plate hooked up to a shop vac. need a stronger shop vac but it does work well. other than the cost to buy the attachments and other things i like the unit and would buy another but one is enough.:yes4:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

whilton said:


> I couldn't get the Vacuplate System to work with the Bosch 1619 Router. The handles hit the bottom of the Vacuum Connector (the white piece that get screwed into the table). No mater what way I oriented the router. Even tried taking off one of the handles, which somewhat worked, but all of the router controls were on the backside making it difficult to adjust. Called Oak Park in Canada and advised them of the situation. So I just use the Non VacuSystem Plate. Just a thought.
> 
> Bill



I am unfamiliar with Bosch, don't own one. You will need to remove both handles though. It's this way with Makita and Sears.


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the responses. Was thinking about just buying the plate and making my own table. Has anyone here done this? Does the plate when purchased on it's own come with any sort of levelling hardware? Or does the plate just sit in the groove you route. Anyone know what the corner radius is for the plate (I have a 1/2" pattern bit to route the hole).


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You can make a "template" copy of the plate. The OP plate doesn't have leveling screws, not needed. It just sits in the rabbet made in the top. If you intend on making your own top, again, just the rabbet is needed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill


I would suggest the plate below,it's only 20 bucks and if you want the vac-port in the plate you can just cut one out..very easy job...

Router Table Plate

====


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the bosch router I took the handles off It stay's on the table The vac plate work's very well No problum with Holes getting pluged I have other router's for other thing's Cant have to many routers Lot less changing bit's


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> 
> I would suggest the plate below,it's only 20 bucks and if you want the vac-port in the plate you can just cut one out..very easy job...
> ...


Does Oak Park sell the vacuum accessory on it's own? I don't see that on their site. Any links for anyone who has done it on their own?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bill0199 said:


> Does Oak Park sell the vacuum accessory on it's own? I don't see that on their site. Any links for anyone who has done it on their own?


They do sell replacement parts for the vac system. Per instructions that came with mine, list the part numbers. I do believe that you WILL have to give them a call though. This is the only link I've found, however, it does include a plate. You should still give them a call. They do have a very helpful customer service dept. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-PC04-


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

But you can make your own out of some hardwood,very easy job..

========



bill0199 said:


> Does Oak Park sell the vacuum accessory on it's own? I don't see that on their site. Any links for anyone who has done it on their own?


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks all. I ended up buying this one:
Router Table Insert Plate Cast Aluminum 11x13x3/8 THICK on eBay.ca (item 200458096917 end time 04-Jul-10 08:05:34 EDT)
I think i'll just jig something to the back of the fence around the Incra Jig for dust collection like you did BJ.
Seller has good reviews (although reviews related to the plate itself just speak to how easy the transaction was so I don't know how good the plate is) but it looks to be a good plate and looks alot like a knock off of the Rousseau plate (corner huggers!). Not sure about the corner huggers, I think i may just insert some rare earth magnet directly below the set screws instead. That should provide enough holding power.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bill0199 said:


> thanks all. I ended up buying this one:
> Router Table Insert Plate Cast Aluminum 11x13x3/8 THICK on eBay.ca (item 200458096917 end time 04-Jul-10 08:05:34 EDT)
> I think i'll just jig something to the back of the fence around the Incra Jig for dust collection like you did BJ.
> Seller has good reviews (although reviews related to the plate itself just speak to how easy the transaction was so I don't know how good the plate is) but it looks to be a good plate and looks alot like a knock off of the Rousseau plate (corner huggers!). Not sure about the corner huggers, I think i may just insert some rare earth magnet directly below the set screws instead. That should provide enough holding power.


Hi Bill, Nice plate. I think that is the first one I have seen that included a centering pin
I don't really think you even need the magnets, what with the router hanging down and the fence clamped on top.. doubt you will need to chase it anywhere. Also, magnets don't really hold much laterally. 
Nice plate but shipping is a owwwy. :sad:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice plate Bill

No magnets needed or hold down clips, the fence is over the plate 90 % of the time, so to say it's very hard to pop up out of place,,The CMT router plate comes with a center pin also.. 


====


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Bill, Nice plate. I think that is the first one I have seen that included a centering pin
> I don't really think you even need the magnets, what with the router hanging down and the fence clamped on top.. doubt you will need to chase it anywhere. Also, magnets don't really hold much laterally.
> Nice plate but shipping is a owwwy. :sad:


Yeah, shipping was almost half the cost and I'm pretty sure they're within a half hour drive from me but insisted there is no pick up option. I found a couple of other plates but shipped from U.S. and would have ended up the same cost. Maybe you're right on the magnets. Really just need something under the set screws to keep them from digging into the mdf. I could always just just countersink and glue a couple of pennies below them adding another 4 cents to the build.:laugh:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bill0199 said:


> Yeah, shipping was almost half the cost and I'm pretty sure they're within a half hour drive from me but insisted there is no pick up option. I found a couple of other plates but shipped from U.S. and would have ended up the same cost. Maybe you're right on the magnets. Really just need something under the set screws to keep them from digging into the mdf. I could always just just countersink and glue a couple of pennies below them adding another 4 cents to the build.:laugh:


That won't put you overbudget would it?:lol:
Actually, magnets don't work on aluminum at all. Only thing you would have in there are the set screws that magnets would be interested in. You do need something to keep them from digging into the MDF though. Pennies would be about as cheap as anything


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

the plate is actually a Samona plate. It looks to be good quality. It states the center rings are just proud of the plate to ensure they are higher than the plate but this doesn't appear to be the case. They actually sit just below the plate. Doesn't make sense. Oh and the centering pin? There's probably 1/32" slop. Oh well, it's still better than just trying to eyeball it.


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my first table insert. Can anyone tell me if the removable insert rings should sit lower than the insert plate? On mine they snap in and sit a little lower than the plate. The plate instructions state the "Rings are slightly proud of base to ensure they are higher than plate". ??? When I snap them in they sit about 1/16" lower than the plate. I can nudge them up until they are flush but should this be how it's done? I don't really understand why you would want them higher than the plate in the first place. Or do they mean the lip is flush but the center is sits higher than the plate. Could someone explain this? Are they generally supposed to be perfectly flush? This also seems to present a problem setting depth as i would have to have to ensure whatever depth gauge I use is based from the insert plate only.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

1/16" is a big deal, they should fit flush, flat with the plate after all flat is flat  I have not played with that plate but you can make a shim out of gasket/brass shim stock to get it to sit flat than glue it in place to the bigger of the rings..

By the way you can get a brass shim stock in a small box (5" x 5" ) from Ace hardware that will fix the error you have.. 

=========



bill0199 said:


> This is my first table insert. Can anyone tell me if the removable insert rings should sit lower than the insert plate? On mine they snap in and sit a little lower than the plate. The plate instructions state the "Rings are slightly proud of base to ensure they are higher than plate". ??? When I snap them in they sit about 1/16" lower than the plate. I can nudge them up until they are flush but should this be how it's done? I don't really understand why you would want them higher than the plate in the first place. Or do they mean the lip is flush but the center is sits higher than the plate. Could someone explain this? Are they generally supposed to be perfectly flush?


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> 1/16" is a big deal, they should fit flush, flat with the plate after all flat is flat  I have not played with that plate but you can make a shim out of gasket/brass shim stock to get it to sit flat than glue it in place to the bigger of the rings..
> 
> ...


the smaller reducing rings is flush to the bigger one. It's the larger ring (the two attached together) that sit below the plate. Should i just contact the seller and see if this is a design flaw?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

That would be best....

=========



bill0199 said:


> the smaller reducing rings is flush to the bigger one. It's the larger ring (the two attached together) that sit below the plate. Should i just contact the seller and see if this is a design flaw?


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

So the seller asked that i measure the difference between the lip of the plate and the rings. It is a little less than 1/16th it's closer to just a hair over 1/32. I used a combination square (no caliper). Still seems wrong. They should be exactly flush no? Anyway if it's a matter of having to pay shipping again for an exchange only to find out it's just a poorly machined product then i guess i'd rather just use shims. Seems idiotic though.


----------



## irexx (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome to the group. Using the vac table my center hole and the installed guide are about a 1/32 or three hairs different not sure why but i use a thin shim under my work to reduce the difference. hope others have ideas for resolving the minor or major problem as one see's it. my spelling some times is not so good.


----------

